# New (soon) beekeeper in N Florida



## JMidJr (Jan 8, 2013)

Live on family homestead/hobby farm in North Central Florida, surrounded for miles in all directions by timberlands. Hope to establish two hives for this year. Lots to learn and nearest beekeeper org is an hour away so may be tough finding a mentor (let alone nucs). But, will give it a go somehow.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

There are plenty of suppliers in your area or at least not far away. Welcome to the group. timberlands are not the best forage, but I am sure your bees will manage.

I am in NW Florida. Once you get your bees and register them with the state, the inspector can answer a lot of questions for you.

jeb


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## JMidJr (Jan 8, 2013)

jbeshearse said:


> timberlands are not the best forage, but I am sure your bees will manage.
> 
> jeb


Thanks for the welcome. 

About 5 of our 25 acres are unforested; an acre or so of yard with shrubs, annuals, and ever growing butterfly nectar garden (not terribly large, but at least no pesticides etc), a small veg garden, the rest - roughly 4 acres mowed twice annually to keep it herbaceous. Something seems to be blooming & making nectar from late Feb to Nov. and the butterfly and hummingbird populations are substantial so I'm hoping they'll find adequate nourishment.

I'm more concerned about finding nucs nearby; hope that's possible.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome, you live in a beatiful area


----------



## TRIMMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome live in highsprings but went to school in Branford go Bucs you could contact dadant in alachua and talk to jerry about bees and getting bees he has everything you need and will answer any question you have im a first year myself and feel lucky at least i haven,t killed my bees yet and gained a world of learning from this site the people here are great


----------



## ImaNewBeeToThis (Dec 27, 2012)

I've done a ton of reading and I'm new to this as well. But I have have read so much on this topic, and seen so many videos on you tube, the only step left is to get started and learn from my own mistakes. I can't wait to experiment with different types of queens and trying new stuff. Beekeeping for dummies = great book. Good luck sir


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

@ the OP.If part of your timberland range is river or creek bottom then you are likely to have 
some excellent bee forage.I am in bee range of a creek and the Yellow River bottom and my bees do very well.Everything else is pine pulpwood land.
edited to add...Pine woodland is also prime gallberry habitat.Few honeys top that one for taste.


----------



## smoore (Feb 1, 2012)

The Apalachee Beekeepers Assoc. in Tallahassee is very active and has an active yahoo group as well as a yearly short course (Feb 23 see the site) that you may be able to attend. Members there may be able to help you get nucs. They usually make a list after the course and get members to try and provide nucs from their splits. Rossman's usually comes down for the day too and take orders which they deliver the next month. You may find a mentor on the yahoo group. I know we have members out in Jefferson county and members with bees as far as Perry. We keep in touch with people and groups further west too.
There are other beekeeping assoc all over Florida.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome JMJ! Jerry retired from High Springs Dadant, replaced by his son Ray. Contact me or register and we will get you connected to your local inspector and local beekeepers.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?276909-Florida-Beekeeper-Registration


----------



## JMidJr (Jan 8, 2013)

Ok, you folks are great! Gone2seed, yes, lots of gallberry and others. Honey from commercial guy who kept hives here years ago was outstanding!

Smoore, boy do I wish Tallahassee were closer! I'd love the class, and the chance at a couple of nucs! But it's too far to commute I'm afraid (i am another 35 - 40 minutes East of Perry)

I can get to Dadant; will call Ray and see about getting supplies. And I'll get registered so I can get in on the good info I hear inspectors share so helpfully.

Nucs may yet be biggest issue out here. One - yes one - registered beekeeper in the County. this forum serves an important need for folks like me!


----------



## vervclan (May 5, 2013)

Hey JMidJR,

Moving to Mayo in July and got a hive with bees in a class at USF in Tampa. Would love to get together and talk bees. It's my first year doing this and was planning to finish the classes at USF, but a sudden move has made that impossible. I'm hoping to find someone willing to take me under their arm so to speak and let me watch how and when they do things in this region. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## JMidJr (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello vervclan,

Hope to meet you when you get to Mayo! On June 1 there will be the first meeting of a bee club in Perry (part of North Central Florida Beekeepers Assoc.) I've been going to Lake City, but an hour away so schedule has to be perfect. Perry will be more practical. 

I'm a newbee so not enough experience to be much help, but I'll help any way I can. We are lucky to have Dadant in High Springs so supplies etc are nearby.

Just got my hives (from Dadant) two weeks ago. They're building rapidly and I added a super to each today.


----------



## vervclan (May 5, 2013)

JMidJr said:


> Hello vervclan,
> 
> Hope to meet you when you get to Mayo! On June 1 there will be the first meeting of a bee club in Perry (part of North Central Florida Beekeepers Assoc.) I've been going to Lake City, but an hour away so schedule has to be perfect. Perry will be more practical.
> 
> ...




That is fantastic!!!!!!! I got my bees April 27th and took them straight up to our land. I don't go up again til next weekend, but hoping the sugar water on top to feed them tides them over...=) We've planted tons of blueberry bushes and 12 flowering fruit trees.... 

Thank you sooooo much for the information on the Perry meeting, that will be PERFECT!!! I can't go on 1 June, cuz we're here til July, but you can bet I'll be at the July one.

THANKS again so much!!!

Christy


----------



## vervclan (May 5, 2013)

Hey JMid,

I will be able to attend the Perry meeting on June 1st. Can you please send me the information so I can attend? THANKS! How are your bees going? I was able to check on them this past weekend and as far as I can tell they are doing great! I have a meeting in Tampa and we're going to be able to open the hives up and ask questions, and I'm so looking forward to it!!!

Thanks again for the info!!!

Christy


----------

